# August 2013 Member monthly Giveaway - Unclaimed!



## Jim (Aug 27, 2013)

Better late than never!

This contest starts today and ends August 31, 2013.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in July 2013 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

Up for grabs this month is a package of Dirty Bird Lures 5" Jerk Bait graciously donated by Bugpac and BaitJunkys.com. These baits look amazing, I have an assortment that I will be putting to the test and passing around for some member reviews. In the mean time, Check out Dirt Bird Lures by clicking on the links below!

BaitJunkys Forum Link!

DirtBirdLures.com

https://www.shop.dirtyburdlures.com/Dirty-Dog-5-or-7-Jerk-Bait-DBLPDD1.htm


----------



## fish devil (Aug 27, 2013)

:twisted: IN


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic (Aug 27, 2013)

In


----------



## Big_Kahuna (Aug 27, 2013)

IN


----------



## ggoldy (Aug 28, 2013)

In


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 28, 2013)

IN


----------



## 2sac (Aug 28, 2013)

in


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 28, 2013)

in


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 29, 2013)

in


----------



## nctlspider (Aug 29, 2013)

IN


----------



## lswoody (Aug 30, 2013)

IN


----------



## Downtown (Aug 31, 2013)

in


----------



## Kismet (Aug 31, 2013)

*IN*​


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 31, 2013)

NOT in


I am out of room for more tackle


----------



## Moedaddy (Sep 1, 2013)

IN


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2013)

Winner winner chicken Dinner! This months winner was number 8 making tomme boy this months winner!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 1, 2013)

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2013)

congrats =D>


----------



## lswoody (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## BigTerp (Sep 10, 2013)

=D> =D> 

Congrats!! I stayed out of this one because I was to dumb to read the rules last month.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2013)

Unclaimed! :lol:


----------

